# Sram Cross Compatability



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

Can a new Sram 11 speed BB30 non-drive side (left) crank arm either Red/Force be installed on the older 10 speed BB30 drive-side (right) 10 speed Red crank ?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

I don't see why not, but for obvious reasons you can probably guess that not many people actually have tried it. I'm guessing it will work no problem because there is no reason for the parts to have changed, but I haven't tried it myself. Give it a go and you can let us know whether it works.


----------

